

BIT operations in PHP (a simple example) - chunkyslink
http://13.7billionyearslater.net/2010/07/16/using-bit-operations-in-php-an-example/

======
duskwuff
Generally best avoided in web applications, as all the database engines I'm
familiar with can't use indexes for bitwise operations.

------
dreur
An interesting way of dealing with flags depending on the kind of app you are
developing, I wouldn't use that technique often.

